# Official 2017 HFH Handicap Challenge



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

Official 2017 HFH Handicap Challenge


1. Pick someone with a handicap similar to yours

2. Challenge them (on here via this thread, or in person)

3. Once you have both agreed, *record it in this thread.*

4. Once agreed, Pay a Â£5 entry fee ASAP on the JustGiving site (*challenge*r AND *challenged*) record both forum names in the notes on the charity site (Handicap Challenge: Fish Vs Richart). 

4a. These Â£5 bets qualify for Gift Aid so don't forget to add it.

5. You can challenge more than one person but each challenge will cost you Â£5 for the challenger and the challenged

6. Provide regular updates (preferable if you put your handicap & challenge in your signature)

7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Midnight Monday 11th September.

8. Loser pays an additional Â£5 to the JustGiving site on or shortly after 12th September. 

Steve (ArnoldArmChewer) will be looking after this for us so if you have any questions please post them up here or PM Steve and he will instruct you accordingly.

Please be prompt with any of payments, we don't want to be chasing as it takes up far too much of our already valuable time.

Thank you :thup:

Who up first :mmm:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Official 2017 HFH Handicap Challenge


1. Pick someone with a handicap similar to yours

2. Challenge them (on here via this thread, or in person)

3. Once you have both agreed, *record it in this thread.*

4. Once agreed, Pay a Â£5 entry fee ASAP on the JustGiving site (*challenge*r AND *challenged*) record both forum names in the notes on the charity site (Handicap Challenge: Fish Vs Richart). 

4a. These Â£5 bets qualify for Gift Aid so don't forget to add it.

5. You can challenge more than one person but each challenge will cost you Â£5 for the challenger and the challenged

6. Provide regular updates (preferable if you put your handicap & challenge in your signature)

7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Midnight Monday 11th September.

8. Loser pays an additional Â£5 to the JustGiving site on or shortly after 12th September. 

Steve (ArnoldArmChewer) will be looking after this for us so if you have any questions please post them up here or PM Steve and he will instruct you accordingly.

Please be prompt with any of payments, we don't want to be chasing as it takes up far too much of our already valuable time.

Thank you :thup:

Who up first :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Whats your current handicap fishy?


----------



## JT77 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm happy to enter again, sitting at 6.2 thanks


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Whats your current handicap fishy?
		
Click to expand...

18.0


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2017)

Currently sitting at a nice round 20, if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			18.0 

Click to expand...

18.1 for me.....

fancy your chances?


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			18.1 for me.....

fancy your chances?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes :thup:



Everyone: Please see the JG site to see how I have presented this challenge, and don't forget the Gift Aid as your not getting anything in return :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Oh yes :thup:



Everyone: Please see the JG site to see how I have presented this challenge, and don't forget the Gift Aid as your not getting anything in return :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done. 

Good luck.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 13, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Currently sitting at a nice round 20, if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Bazz. im 19.4 game on ?


----------



## Dasit (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm 19 looking for a fellow 19 to challenge


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hey Bazz. im 19.4 game on ?
		
Click to expand...

You have a deal my mate


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey FD, care to dance? 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?88407-2-to-Scratch&highlight=scratch


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm in. 11.3 and rising. Any takers ?


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2017)

richart said:



			I'm in. 11.3 and rising. Any takers ?
		
Click to expand...

I've been kidding myself that I stabilised at the end of last season at 10.8 but if you're willing to accept the challenge from a guy who, through eternal fear of the shank, has been toting a 9 wood then I'm your man.


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2017)

Crow said:



			I've been kidding myself that I stabilised at the end of last season at 10.8 but if you're willing to accept the challenge from a guy who, through eternal fear of the shank, has been toting a 9 wood then I'm your man.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then. I have the yips, so should make for a good challenge. Last three rounds 40 plus putts.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2017)

richart said:



			Go on then. I have the yips, so should make for a good challenge. Last three rounds 40 plus putts.

Click to expand...

I'll see your putting yips and raise you my chipping yips.

I can see a tale of whoever enters the least qualifiers wins.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2017)

Currently sitting at 20 (20.3), if anyone fancies it.

End of last year, I was at 21.4, but got a 1.2 cut to drop me to 20.2, next round I clawed 0.1 back and that was the end of the qualifiers for 2016, next qualifier for me will be April 8th.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2017)

Currently off 14.1, no short game, no long game not played and not match fit. Easy money for someone


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 13, 2017)

Homer my man. I am 13.8 if you fancy it. The Kings of Fulham Broadway against the paupers of Fulham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Homer my man. I am 13.8 if you fancy it. The Kings of Fulham Broadway against the paupers of Fulham
		
Click to expand...

Game on. Time to teach Fulham's reserves a lesson


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 13, 2017)

13.6 :swing: who's up for a challenge


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

richart said:



			Go on then. I have the yips, so should make for a good challenge. Last three rounds 40 plus putts.

Click to expand...




Crow said:



			I'll see your putting yips and raise you my chipping yips.

I can see a tale of whoever enters the least qualifiers wins. 

Click to expand...

Do you want a 3'some off my 11.8 ?


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Do you want a 3'some off my 11.8 ?
		
Click to expand...

That's fighting talk!

First off you need to post the shortcomings of your game, if they're bad enough then I'll take you on.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

Crow said:



			That's fighting talk!

First off you need to post the shortcomings of your game, if they're bad enough then I'll take you on.
		
Click to expand...

Adolf had more chance of getting out of a bunker than me!


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2017)

Crow said:



			That's fighting talk!

First off you need to post the shortcomings of your game, if they're bad enough then I'll take you on.
		
Click to expand...

 I am happy to take the old timer on.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

richart said:



 I am happy to take the old timer on.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sucker!


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Adolf had more chance of getting out of a bunker than me!
		
Click to expand...

That'll do, you're on. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

Crow said:



			That'll do, you're on. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You'll believe anything, including the truth,:smirk:


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Currently sitting at 20 (20.3), if anyone fancies it.

End of last year, I was at 21.4, but got a 1.2 cut to drop me to 20.2, next round I clawed 0.1 back and that was the end of the qualifiers for 2016, next qualifier for me will be April 8th.
		
Click to expand...

I'm game. I'm 20 dead on.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

So can I confirm, that's

Crow Vs Rich
Crow Vs Chris's
Rich Vs Chrisd


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			So can I confirm, that's

Crow Vs Rich
Crow Vs Chrisd
Rich Vs Chrisd
		
Click to expand...

That's how I see it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2017)

8.6 if anyone is looking for an easy victory.


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			So can I confirm, that's

Crow Vs Rich
Crow Vs Chris's
Rich Vs Chrisd
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Group of death.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 13, 2017)

you lot keep taking my options 11.6 here


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			So can I confirm, that's

Crow Vs Rich
Crow Vs Chris's
Rich Vs Chrisd
		
Click to expand...

Looks about right!


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Looks about right!
		
Click to expand...

Great, Â£10 per man then please ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 13, 2017)

louise_a said:



			you lot keep taking my options 11.6 here
		
Click to expand...


Im exactly the same so I'm game if you are!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 13, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			Im exactly the same so I'm game if you are!
		
Click to expand...

Deal!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2017)

richart said:



			I'm in. 11.3 and rising. Any takers ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 9.9 so a bit ahead Rich..... also 70 this year so well ahead there as well.....  it's up to you matey whether you want to 'bash' an 'ol bu$$er


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			So can I confirm, that's

Crow Vs Rich
Crow Vs Chris's
Rich Vs Chrisd
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell...  that happened quick 
So am I hanging my H/cap out for all takers or joining your group....  3 way round bet.....  'ol gizza agin you young'an's


----------



## louise_a (Mar 13, 2017)

I have twice tried to donate through Pay Pal and both times it have said "something went wrong with your payment"


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I have twice tried to donate through Pay Pal and both times it have said "something went wrong with your payment"
		
Click to expand...

Happened to me twice last night, maybe the bank stopped it as I was doing two small payments in succession, will try again tonight.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			8.6 if anyone is looking for an easy victory.
		
Click to expand...

8.8 if you reckon you can beat me & my putterâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 14, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm game. I'm 20 dead on.
		
Click to expand...

Champion, game on.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2017)

Right, so far (to help Steve) we have:

*Papas1982* (18.1) Vs *Fish* (18.0) 

*Bazzatron* (20.0) Vs PhilTheFragger (19.4)

Richart (11.3) Vs *Crow* (10.8)

Khamelion (20.3) Vs Bazzatron (20.0)

Homer (14.1) Vs *anotherdouble* (13.8)

Richart (11.3) Vs Chrisd (11.8)

Crow (10.8) Vs Chrisd (11.8)

GreigInFife (8.6 Vs BlueInMunich (8.8)

Louise_a (11.6) Vs SugarPenguin 11.6)

Those looking for challengers still:

JT77 (6.2)
Dasit (19.0)
Spear-Chucker (2.0)
Full_Throttle (13.6)

Those in *green* have paid their Â£5 :thup:

Lets see some more challengers, the bragging rights are priceless


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2017)

i'd like to be part of this but i am a nomadic golfer so not sure how to go about it as i do not have an official h/c

My golfshake h/c is currently sitting at a disappointing 14.7


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm up for this, currently 26.5 (27)


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			So can I confirm, that's

Crow Vs Rich
Crow Vs Chris's
Rich Vs Chrisd
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Great, Â£10 per man then please ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸
		
Click to expand...

Paid.:thup:


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2017)

Paid my 2nd one


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 14, 2017)

Paid up


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 14, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Deal!
		
Click to expand...


Lovely i shall donate tonight. 
good luck :fore:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 14, 2017)

Finally paid, although had to use my card in the end as Paypal failed yet again.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm sitting at 8, will likely play 6 qualifiers all season, so if anyone reckons they can finish the season below 8.6, I'm a pretty attractive bet...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			8.8 if you reckon you can beat me & my putterâ€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Click to expand...

Challenge accepted ne:


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 14, 2017)

All paid up and signature updated. Cannot wait to donate again come September


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			I'm sitting at 8, will likely play 6 qualifiers all season, so if anyone reckons they can finish the season below 8.6, I'm a pretty attractive bet...
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a re-match?


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2017)

Update so far (to help Steve) we have:

*Papas1982* (18.1) Vs *Fish* (18.0) 

*Bazzatron* (20.0) Vs PhilTheFragger (19.4)

*Richart* (11.3) Vs *Crow* (10.8)

*Khamelion* (20.3) Vs *Bazzatron* (20.0)

Homer (14.1) Vs *anotherdouble* (13.8)

*Richart* (11.3) Vs Chrisd (11.8)

*Crow* (10.8) Vs Chrisd (11.8)

GreigInFife (8.6 Vs *BlueInMunich* (8.8)

*Louise_a* (11.6) Vs *SugarPenguin* 11.6)

McBroon (8.0) Vs BlueInMunich (8.8)

Those looking for challengers still:

JT77 (6.2)
Dasit (19.0)
Spear-Chucker (2.0)
Full_Throttle (13.6)
Dando (14.7)
Marshy77 (26.5)


Those in *green* have paid their Â£5 :thup:

Lets see some more challengers, you can't put a price on the bragging rights


----------



## DRW (Mar 15, 2017)

2blue said:



			I'm 9.9 so a bit ahead Rich..... also 70 this year so well ahead there as well.....  it's up to you matey whether you want to 'bash' an 'ol bu$$er 

Click to expand...

Didn't do one last year but would be up for it, I am 9.6 currently. Not played any qualifiers yet this year and a young whip at 48 this year, if you fancy a bit of young blood:thup:


----------



## DRW (Mar 15, 2017)

Is anyone likely to be rapidly improving this year and around 18 handicap ?

I would like to get my son(adam Williams on here and who is playing 18, last year I think he went from 23ish to 18) to have a challenge ?

Would need to be rapidly improving otherwise maybe a one way bet(that's if he Adam can sort out his putting)


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 15, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Is anyone likely to be rapidly improving this year and around 18 handicap ?

I would like to get my son(adam Williams on here and who is playing 18, last year I think he went from 23ish to 18) to have a challenge ?

Would need to be rapidly improving otherwise maybe a one way bet(that's if he Adam can sort out his putting)
		
Click to expand...

?? Dando at 14.7 seems like a match to me ??, over to you.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 15, 2017)

Full Throttle, we are both 13.6, do you fancy some easy money ??


----------



## 2blue (Mar 15, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Didn't do one last year but would be up for it, I am 9.6 currently. Not played any qualifiers yet this year and a young whip at 48 this year, if you fancy a bit of young blood:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok Darren yer on...  it'll be  a 'Williams' dual then as I'm DaveWilliams .. post it up please, young Robin :rofl:
2Blue (9.9) Vs DarrenWilliams (9.6)    :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 15, 2017)

Â£5 donated, young Robin (kills me that :rofl


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 15, 2017)

Im currently 19.9. Dasit, you up for a challenge?


----------



## DRW (Mar 15, 2017)

2blue said:



			Ok Darren yer on...  it'll be  a 'Williams' dual then as I'm DaveWilliams .. post it up please, young Robin :rofl:
2Blue (9.9) Vs DarrenWilliams (9.6)    :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Cracking stuff, looking forward to it. Paid into the fund Mr Fish.

That's funny your name is Dave Williams, that's two Dave Williams I have spoken to in 24 hours (he is my dads brother, I had not spoken to him in years and unbelievable he is older than you and Robin:ears


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyone around the 25 mark?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Full Throttle, we are both 13.6, do you fancy some easy money ??
		
Click to expand...

OK, it's only money after all,


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			?? Dando at 14.7 seems like a match to me ??, over to you.
		
Click to expand...

Can I hand this over to you now Steve?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2017)

I too am having a problem donating, will try again later or tomorrow


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2017)

all sorted


----------



## GG26 (Mar 15, 2017)

I am 24.8 (25) and would be up for the challenge Evesdad.


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm off 26 (25.5) if anyone wants to challenge me.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 15, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Im currently 19.9. Dasit, you up for a challenge? 

Click to expand...

Happy to go if you are


----------



## DRW (Mar 15, 2017)

2blue said:



			Ok Darren yer on...  it'll be  a 'Williams' dual then as I'm DaveWilliams .. post it up please, young Robin :rofl:
2Blue (9.9) Vs DarrenWilliams (9.6)    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whoops just looked on HDID and I seem to be actual 9.5, no worries if okay with you, will just adjust mine at the end by the .1 I got wrong earlier?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 16, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Whoops just looked on HDID and I seem to be actual 9.5, no worries if okay with you, will just adjust mine at the end by the .1 I got wrong earlier?
		
Click to expand...

Ok with me Darren &#128077;


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 16, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Happy to go if you are
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. First qualifier is next week....here's to a positive season for both of us!


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			?? Dando at 14.7 seems like a match to me ??, over to you.
		
Click to expand...

sounds good to me.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			Can I hand this over to you now Steve?
		
Click to expand...

You can indeed, many thanks for setting it off.  :clap:


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 16, 2017)

GG26 said:



			I am 24.8 (25) and would be up for the challenge Evesdad.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me as I'm actually 24.5. Game on &#128540;


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 17, 2017)

chellie said:



			I'm off 26 (25.5) if anyone wants to challenge me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will. I'm 26.5 so close enough.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 17, 2017)

G'day JT! I'm currently 5.5 (6c) if you fancy a Challenge. Let me know when you've recovered from Paddy's Day :cheers:


JT77 said:



			I'm happy to enter again, sitting at 6.2 thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JT77 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ha ha yep I'm up for that RB love a challenge thanks. Should be pretty quiet this evening I think though


----------



## chellie (Mar 17, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes I will. I'm 26.5 so close enough.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 17, 2017)

Paid vs Blueinmunich.


----------



## chellie (Mar 17, 2017)

Just paid my Â£5.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm 14.4 if anyone is around that area


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			I'm 14.4 if anyone is around that area
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't take you on off 7.8 Mark .  

You're good value off that my friend.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2017)

Full Throttle - My Â£5 is now paid, so game on.

Best of Luck

ArnoldArmChewer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2017)

0.1 back today and on 14.2


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 18, 2017)

Junior said:



			I wouldn't take you on off 7.8 Mark .  

You're good value off that my friend.
		
Click to expand...

It is very good of you to say so, thank you but I don't think I can get anywhere near 8 this year.

I had a tough year in 2016 and only just got 0.3 cut in the last comp of the year. Must work harder.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 19, 2017)

Donation Paid. Buffered yesterday so still sitting at 5.5 :thup:



JT77 said:



			Ha ha yep I'm up for that RB love a challenge thanks. Should be pretty quiet this evening I think though 

Click to expand...


----------



## JT77 (Mar 19, 2017)

Great I'll get mine paid now, good luck sir!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 19, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fancy a re-match?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Will make payment later this evening &#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			I'm sitting at 8, will likely play 6 qualifiers all season, so if anyone reckons they can finish the season below 8.6, I'm a pretty attractive bet...
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Fancy a re-match?
		
Click to expand...




mcbroon said:



			Absolutely. Will make payment later this evening ï‘
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  Just paid.  Let the fun beginâ€¦â€¦ :mmm:


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll get mine paid this week. Comps start again at mine on April 1st.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 20, 2017)

I am at 13.2 this year and currently injured if anyone is up to the challenge?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok, I'm looking for a match. Currently 17.5 (had a sudden dip from 19.4 to 17.0 but now heading back north again). 

Could be looking to catch myself a Fishy in a re-match of last year if he's up for it. Also game to challenge the younger Williams (if he's not already taken) although if he's on 18 and improving rapidly, it could be the easiest fiver H4H will make?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 26, 2017)

OK, I am a techno numpty.  I have prepared the spreadsheet (excel) for the H/C Challenge but I cant upload it, could someone either tell me how in words of one syllable or PM me their e mail and I will e mail it over for you to upload for me.  Thanks in anticipation.

AAC  :whoo::thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 27, 2017)

chellie said:



			Nice one.
		
Click to expand...

Paid. 

Good luck.


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Paid. 

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to you as well. Not sure when our first qualifying comp is though.


----------



## DRW (Mar 27, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Also game to challenge the younger Williams (if he's not already taken) although if he's on 18 and improving rapidly, it could be the easiest fiver H4H will make?
		
Click to expand...

Backwoodsman, only just seen this. 

Yeah Adam is improving and hits a good ball but has lost his putting over the last 4-5 months, but tbh I would be amazed even with that problem he does not drop by at last 2-3 shots this year and if he gets his putting back maybe 4-5 shots like last year(he is now hitting it 15/20 yards further than last summer) but does have exams until June so wont be playing a lot till them.

So could well be an unfair match, upto you really ? We have our first comp next sunday, so no rush to decide.:thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Backwoodsman, only just seen this. 

Yeah Adam is improving and hits a good ball but has lost his putting over the last 4-5 months, but tbh I would be amazed even with that problem he does not drop by at last 2-3 shots this year and if he gets his putting back maybe 4-5 shots like last year(he is now hitting it 15/20 yards further than last summer) but does have exams until June so wont be playing a lot till them.

So could well be an unfair match, upto you really ? We have our first comp next sunday, so no rush to decide.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok - fine. I'll take him on. After all, it's to a good cause, and will give me some kind of incentive. 

And to give him an extra incentive, should he win, I'll stump up Â£5 for every full shot he beats me by ...


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			And to give him an extra incentive, should he win, I'll stump up Â£5 for every full shot he beats me by ...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ ðŸ˜Ž ðŸŒï¸


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#55357;&#56397; &#55357;&#56846; &#55356;&#57292;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, but Fishy ... 

If you check my original post,  you'll see I chucked a gauntlet in your direction also ...  
(For the standard stakes, of course)


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Ahh, but Fishy ... 

If you check my original post,  you'll see I chucked a gauntlet in your direction also ...  
(For the standard stakes, of course)
		
Click to expand...

Didn't notice it, I'll give you a second shot at me, I'm a dead 18.0 &#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Didn't notice it, I'll give you a second shot at me, I'm a dead 18.0 &#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;
		
Click to expand...

Ok - me 17.6 as of today. (My x2 fivers to be paid asap)


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			OK, I am a techno numpty.  I have prepared the spreadsheet (excel) for the H/C Challenge but I cant upload it, could someone either tell me how in words of one syllable or PM me their e mail and I will e mail it over for you to upload for me.  Thanks in anticipation.

AAC  :whoo::thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you've not cracked this yet then it to me Steve :thup:


----------



## DRW (Mar 28, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok - fine. I'll take him on. After all, it's to a good cause, and will give me some kind of incentive. And to give him an extra incentive, should he win, I'll stump up Â£5 for every full shot he beats me by ...
		
Click to expand...

Top man, that is really generous. Adam has paid Â£6.25 (to include the gift aid part as such, as no gift aid for him sadly).Will have to get him to log on later after school and say thanks. Think his exact handicap is 17.8.


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2017)

I shall be putting up the spreadsheet of the runners & riders tonight along with their current (known) handicaps, *BUT*, there are a lot of you (10) who have *not paid* your initial Â£5 entry, so, please pay up ASAP before the list goes up later tonight when I get home, you know who you are and you will be highlighted in BIG RED LETTERS if you don't :smirk:

I will also highlight anyone still looking for a challenge so we can hopefully find you a match (BillyNoMates) so we have as many as possible in the mix.

*Important*  When paying your Â£5 entry which you get nothing in return for, just great bragging rights and self satisfaction, please list it as below and don't forget to claim the TAX.

*Handicap Challenge - Fish Vs Papas1982*

Thank you :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 30, 2017)

Paid V Bazzatron :thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 30, 2017)

Paid this morning. Me v Dasit.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 2, 2017)

Paid this morning, for some reason it says anonymous. Good luck everyone.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 5, 2017)

First qualifier of the year Thursday and the first medal

Cannot wait to finally start getting that handicap down as I don't think Iv had less than 36 points in the last 2 months in our roll ups

Then again will probably slice my first tee shot and NR and play the next 17 holes 7 over or something !


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2017)

Right, I can't get this spreadsheet sorted at the minute so will convert it to a word table over the next few nights and then when Steve sends me any updates I'll just transfer it over, so you all have 2 of us now on your cases :smirk:

Update so far we have:

*Papas1982* (18.1) Vs *Fish* (18.1) 

*Bazzatron* (20.0) Vs *PhilTheFragger* (19.4)

*Richart* (11.3) Vs *Crow* (10.8)

*Khamelion* (20.3) Vs *Bazzatron* (20.0)

*Homer* (14.1) Vs *anotherdouble* (13.8)

*Richart* (11.3) Vs *Chrisd* (11.8)

*Crow* (10.8) Vs *Chrisd* (11.8)

*GreigInFife* (8.6) Vs *BlueInMunich* (8.8)

*Louise_a* (11.6) Vs *SugarPenguin* 11.6)

*McBroon* (8.0) Vs *BlueInMunich* (8.8)

*ArnoldArmChewer* (13.6) Vs *Full_Throttle* (13.6) 

*2Blue* (9.9) Vs *Darren Williams* (9.5)

*Matty6* (19.9) Vs *Dasit *(18.8)

*Dando* (14.7) Vs *Adam Williams* (18.0)

*Evesdad* (24.5) Vs *GG26* (24.8) 

*Chellie* (25.5) Vs *Marshy77* (26.5)

*Radbourne* (5.5) Vs *JT77* (6.2)

*Backwoodsman* (17.5) Vs *Fish* (18.1) 

*Backwoodsman* (17.5) Vs *Adam Williams* (18.0)

Those looking for challengers still.

*Spear-Chucker (2.0)*

Those above in RED I cannot find a payment against your challenger, please pay your Â£5 ASAP :thup:

If you can see any errors please PM me and I'll look into it and amend where necessary, it's not critical we have a running commentary on your 0.1's but any healthy cuts will be nice to see reported :thup:

Lets see some more challengers, you can't put a price on the bragging rights 

It would really help Steve and myself if you put your updated handicap in your signature, when we update monthly we won't need to ask you to post specifically, although it would be nice to hear about some medal car crashes


----------



## GG26 (Apr 6, 2017)

Having checked I am 24.7.  First qualifier of the season on Saturday so it will be 24.8 shortly.


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2017)

Robin, Adam does not have a handicap comp against Dando ? Are you sure it was with Adam ?

Probably not relevant but thought I would mention that his handicap went from 17.8 to 17.9 at the weekend on the backswoodman comp. Adam and I hacked it round the course, mid 20s score on stableford.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Robin, Adam does not have a handicap comp against Dando ? Are you sure it was with Adam ?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was assumed (I know) that this took place below as it then appeared on my sheet from Steve. I can see it wasn't confirmed your end so I'll remove it and we'll make Dando back available and find him a challenger as he's paid.



Dando said:



			i'd like to be part of this but i am a nomadic golfer so not sure how to go about it as i do not have an official h/c

My golfshake h/c is currently sitting at a disappointing 14.7
		
Click to expand...




DarrenWilliams said:



			Is anyone likely to be rapidly improving this year and around 18 handicap ?

I would like to get my son(adam Williams on here and who is playing 18, last year I think he went from 23ish to 18) to have a challenge ?

Would need to be rapidly improving otherwise maybe a one way bet(that's if he Adam can sort out his putting)
		
Click to expand...




ArnoldArmChewer said:



			?? Dando at 14.7 seems like a match to me ??, over to you.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			sounds good to me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2017)

Thought it may have been for someone else tbh, totally missed those posts , whoops

Robin, go on I will pay Adam monies for him and have a bet on him, as it is for a good cause.:thup: Hope Adam doesn't let his old dad down now  :rofl:

Monies just paid.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 7, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Having checked I am 24.7.  First qualifier of the season on Saturday so it will be 24.8 shortly.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I like to hear! First comp last week but was a non qualifier as we were still on a few winter tees. Had 36 points even though I felt I hadn't played well. Stableford qualifier again tomorrow so will keep you posted!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 7, 2017)

Won the first medal of the year which was also the first qualifier. Cut to 10.5


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 9, 2017)

First comp done, decent front 9, back 9 horrible just horrible. 0.1 back, and to add insult to injury I forgot to sign my card and was DQ'd not that it mattered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

26 points yesterday so safe to assume 0.1 back and on 14.3


----------



## Dasit (Apr 9, 2017)

Tee to green been good for last few rounds, but my putting is awful.

Green are too quick for me, had 38 40 38 putts causing 0.1s each time.

If I could get this sorted handicap would be coming down quick.

Up from 18.8 to 19.1


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 10, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			26 points yesterday so safe to assume 0.1 back and on 14.3
		
Click to expand...

Played well yesterday and had a nice little cut and now on 13


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 10, 2017)

Paid just now. Apologies for the oversight...


----------



## Matty6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Tee to green been good for last few rounds, but my putting is awful.

Green are too quick for me, had 38 40 38 putts causing 0.1s each time.

If I could get this sorted handicap would be coming down quick.

Up from 18.8 to 19.1
		
Click to expand...

I'm still at 19.9 after buffering the last few weeks. Greens are lightning around my place too!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2017)

BiM has an opportunity to get way in front of me now. Back injury puts me out for at least 3 weeks. 
Have at 'em Rich.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 12, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			First comp done, decent front 9, back 9 horrible just horrible. 0.1 back, and to add insult to injury I forgot to sign my card and was DQ'd not that it mattered.
		
Click to expand...

Just been checking HDID and found out that last weeks comp was a non qualifier, had to find out what NSH** meant though, so no raise.

**NSH = Non-Qualifier Stableford Home


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 12, 2017)

My short game is as good as the hair on my head... missing


----------



## chellie (Apr 13, 2017)

First qualifying comp for me. I threw in a couple of silly holes but stayed in buffer.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 13, 2017)

Teegirl knows a mug when she sees one 

Teegirl 15.8 v Leftie 15.3 (paid)

Game on :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 13, 2017)

Cut my thumb open so no game for me this weekend!!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 13, 2017)

First medal and a nice cut to 11.2


----------



## teegirl (Apr 15, 2017)

First medal last week, cut 0.3 &#128513; Won this weeks Coronation Fours &#128513;

Your ok Roger, away for 5 weeks, and the Lakes will be waiting on my return &#128561;


----------



## JT77 (Apr 16, 2017)

Shot 5 over yesterday in very gusty winds so was quite pleased, hoping for a wee cut just waiting for the results to post &#128556;


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 16, 2017)

0.1 back, came in after 7, right calf and lower back very sore, as well as something pulled lower right abdomen.


----------



## JT77 (Apr 16, 2017)

Got cut to 5.8 so good first q of the year.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ditto. 3-stab at the 18th lost me the Medal on count-back :angry: Suspct the SSS will be 72 or 73 against CSS of 70 so hoping for a decent cut. Game on JT! &#128077;&#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;



JT77 said:



			Shot 5 over yesterday in very gusty winds so was quite pleased, hoping for a wee cut just waiting for the results to post &#128556;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JT77 (Apr 16, 2017)

Good luck with the results mate, I bogeyed the last or I'd have won div 1 &#128555;


----------



## Matty6 (Apr 16, 2017)

38 points yesterday but I was playing in a team of 4 stableford comp, so not a qualifier!! Would've been a nice little cut if it was.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 17, 2017)

Despite a 12 on our 2nd hole (par 5) my stableford score kept me in buffer so the stats for this season show 3 qualifiers, 2 x 0.1 and 1 buffer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2017)

Another 0.1 back on Sunday and dangerously close to 15 on 14.4 and then LO! a miracle and I played well enough in the bogey comp second round yesterday to finish the day +1 and get a 0.3 cut. Now back to 14.1


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 24, 2017)

Saturday was just one of those days, didn't feel like I'd played bad golf, was striking the ball very well, ball was going straight, yet ended up with a 98 which consisted of a couple of 7s an 8 and few 6s, think there may have even been a couple of pars. Anyhoo back to 21 (20.5)


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2017)

doh


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 24, 2017)

results are in, 0.6 cut now sitting on 13.2


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 24, 2017)

Played 2 medals so far this month and have gone from 11.7 to 8.7 after two Net 69's. I got docked an extra full shot for "Exceptional Play"
Safe to say im thrilled to now be a single figure handicap golfer

A fairly fast start to the season 
(sorry Louise ! )


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 24, 2017)

Just to let folks know l ain't  dead...

 Didnâ€™t play at the weekend but have crept up to 17.8 over past couple weeks - but at least the last Q comp l hit buffer so may have stopped the rot?


----------



## Matty6 (Apr 24, 2017)

0.1 for me on the weekend. Up to a nice round 20.0 now!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2017)

Still annoyed about last Saturday; bogey bogey finish for a net 70, net 69 wins the board comp! :angry:  0.4 cut brings me down to 8.4.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 27, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			0.1 for me on the weekend. Up to a nice round 20.0 now!
		
Click to expand...

19.1 to 17.9 after comp yesterday.

Game is feeling good


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 27, 2017)

New Cobra clubs are kicking in at my home club. Another cut on Sat in Lombard PGA Qualifier (38 Pts). Down to 4.7 but expect a 0.1 back after a trip to Hillside & Formby earlier this week on Mid-Amateur Tour in less than favourable conditions https://youtu.be/qDcoB1AT-pM?list=PLgOrUfnE7_nSr8iwYzLExj00df7LJxa_F :temper:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 27, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			Played 2 medals so far this month and have gone from 11.7 to 8.7 after two Net 69's. I got docked an extra full shot for "Exceptional Play"
Safe to say im thrilled to now be a single figure handicap golfer

A fairly fast start to the season 
(sorry Louise ! )
		
Click to expand...

Well played, a great start for you, I think I will pay the other Â£5 now!


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Right, I can't get this spreadsheet sorted at the minute so will convert it to a word table over the next few nights and then when Steve sends me any updates I'll just transfer it over, so you all have 2 of us now on your cases :smirk:

Update so far we have:

*Papas1982* (18.1) Vs *Fish* (18.1) 

*Bazzatron* (20.0) Vs *PhilTheFragger* (19.4)

*Richart* (11.3) Vs *Crow* (10.8)

*Khamelion* (20.3) Vs *Bazzatron* (20.0)

*Homer* (14.1) Vs *anotherdouble* (13.8)

*Richart* (11.3) Vs *Chrisd* (11.8)

*Crow* (10.8) Vs *Chrisd* (11.8)

*GreigInFife* (8.6) Vs *BlueInMunich* (8.8)

*Louise_a* (11.6) Vs *SugarPenguin* 11.6)

*McBroon* (8.0) Vs *BlueInMunich* (8.8)

*ArnoldArmChewer* (13.6) Vs *Full_Throttle* (13.6) 

*2Blue* (9.9) Vs *Darren Williams* (9.5)

*Matty6* (19.9) Vs *Dasit *(18.8)

*Dando* (14.7) Vs *Adam Williams* (18.0)

*Evesdad* (24.5) Vs *GG26* (24.8) 

*Chellie* (25.5) Vs *Marshy77* (26.5)

*Radbourne* (5.5) Vs *JT77* (6.2)

*Backwoodsman* (17.5) Vs *Fish* (18.1) 

*Backwoodsman* (17.5) Vs *Adam Williams* (18.0)

Those looking for challengers still.

*Spear-Chucker (2.0)*

Those above in RED I cannot find a payment against your challenger, please pay your Â£5 ASAP :thup:

If you can see any errors please PM me and I'll look into it and amend where necessary, it's not critical we have a running commentary on your 0.1's but any healthy cuts will be nice to see reported :thup:

Lets see some more challengers, you can't put a price on the bragging rights 

It would really help Steve and myself if you put your updated handicap in your signature, when we update monthly we won't need to ask you to post specifically, although it would be nice to hear about some medal car crashes 

Click to expand...

Just been agreeing the Justgiving site with the above challenges. More may have been arranged since the above post ?

I don't appear to have had payments from Homer (one challenge) and Chrisd (two challenges) Could you both make your payments asap, otherwise I will have to set Fish on you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Still annoyed about last Saturday; bogey bogey finish for a net 70, net 69 wins the board comp! :angry:  0.4 cut brings me down to 8.4.
		
Click to expand...

Well it was a fleeting visit to 8; 1st tee shot OOB and an Els-esque 4 putt for a quadruple contributed to what will inevitably be a return to 8.5. :angry:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2017)

Done


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2017)

richart said:



			Just been agreeing the Justgiving site with the above challenges. More may have been arranged since the above post ?

I don't appear to have had payments from Homer (one challenge) and Chrisd (two challenges) Could you both make your payments asap, otherwise I will have to set Fish on you.

Click to expand...

Will Do!


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2017)

Payments made just now


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Done
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Payments made just now
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128077;


----------



## chellie (May 1, 2017)

2nd qualifier of the season on Thursday in tough conditions and got 0.1 back.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 2, 2017)

Officially down to 4.7 (5c). Where are you at JT?


----------



## JT77 (May 2, 2017)

Excellent stuff mate, I am back to 6.2 after a disappointing weekend! Long ways to go though :O


----------



## backwoodsman (May 7, 2017)

Ah well, first medal  comp of the year & another point one gained. 17.9 now. Shame, cos l played pretty well for 14 holes but completely numptied the other 4.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2017)

29 points of utter garbage so back to 14.2


----------



## Crow (May 7, 2017)

Got my campaign up and running today with the first medal of the year.

Rest easy Richart & Chrisd, 15 over handicap gross 98, probably an accurate reflection of how my year will play out.


----------



## 2blue (May 9, 2017)

Back to 9.9  .....  where I started the bet, but feeling like I can get a little lower still


----------



## DRW (May 9, 2017)

2blue said:



			Back to 9.9  .....  where I started the bet, but feeling like I can get a little lower still 

Click to expand...

Played two qualifiers and both plus .1, so 9.7 now. It is higher that wins isn't it:thup:


----------



## 2blue (May 9, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Played two qualifiers and both plus .1, so 9.7 now. It is higher that wins isn't it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ye Gods....  just 2 &#128563;....  I've already played 10. Played 41 last year .... how about you?


----------



## DRW (May 9, 2017)

41 times, lucky person. 

Probably don't play that many full rounds at the club, lots of my rounds are 9 holes or less than 18 in the evenings with family due to work and house/garden pressures. At a guess will only do 6-8 and hoping for one really good round during one of them to get a larger cut, would be nice to get to into the 8s this year.


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2017)

Third qualifier of the season for us and a round spoilt by two holes. However a cut of .4 so am now off 25.2


----------



## Khamelion (May 14, 2017)

BIt of an unexpected cut this weekend, after front 9 50, pulled a 40 on the back 9, best score for a good while and a 0.7 cut, back to 20 (19.9)


----------



## DRW (May 15, 2017)

Dando/Backswoodman vs Adam.

Adam has played 3 qualifiers so far at mile end, The last one he entered last weekend on his own, lead to a cut as he scored 38 on a very windy day, he is down to either 17.5 or 17.6. Probably wont be anymore for Adam for the next month due to GSCE exams starting.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 15, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Dando/Backswoodman vs Adam.

Adam has played 3 qualifiers so far at mile end, The last one he entered last weekend on his own, lead to a cut as he scored 38 on a very windy day, he is down to either 17.5 or 17.6. Probably wont be anymore for Adam for the next month due to GSCE exams starting.
		
Click to expand...

Well played Adam.!  I managed 34 points over the weekend, so no movement on h/c and i remain at 17.9. I'll have to get a good score or two whilst he's inactive.

Good luck with the exams. (Forget the golf, concentrate... forget the golf... you know it makes sense !!!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2017)

Another poor return - net 79 (+9) in medal and up to 14.3


----------



## Matty6 (May 16, 2017)

Four 0.1's on the bounce then a weekend of buffering last weekend. On 20.3 now. I've actually been playing well recently just some silly mistakes have crept in. A lot on my mind at the moment so that's not helping golfing matters.


----------



## Dasit (May 16, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Four 0.1's on the bounce then a weekend of buffering last weekend. On 20.3 now. I've actually been playing well recently just some silly mistakes have crept in. A lot on my mind at the moment so that's not helping golfing matters.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry
to hear mate, hope nothing too serious in real life.

3 rounds this week, scored mid 80s twice, but just knock abouts. Comp tomorrow hoping to smash handicap down.


----------



## chellie (May 18, 2017)

Fourth qualifier for us and it's another cut. This time 2 shots so now off 23.2


----------



## mcbroon (May 18, 2017)

First qualifier of the year, buffer. So no change. 

Pointless post, really.


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			Fourth qualifier for us and it's another cut. This time 2 shots so now off 23.2
		
Click to expand...

Wow, going great this season Anne.

Just a tiny cut for me today down 0.2  so now at 11.0


----------



## Matty6 (May 18, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Sorry
to hear mate, hope nothing too serious in real life.

3 rounds this week, scored mid 80s twice, but just knock abouts. Comp tomorrow hoping to smash handicap down.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal.

Looking forward to my club comp on Saturday. Came 2nd last year in the same competition. Hoping to go one better this year!! And it's a board comp!!

Good luck for the weekend mate.


----------



## Dasit (May 18, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Cheers pal.

Looking forward to my club comp on Saturday. Came 2nd last year in the same competition. Hoping to go one better this year!! And it's a board comp!!

Good luck for the weekend mate.
		
Click to expand...

17.0 after 40 points yesterday. 

Good luck at the weekend


----------



## Marshy77 (May 19, 2017)

chellie said:



			Fourth qualifier for us and it's another cut. This time 2 shots so now off 23.2
		
Click to expand...

STOP :thup:

No, Well done Chellie, great shooting. Not played at my place since the end of March so no change from me. Played in a society comp last Friday and won it with 39 but unfortunately that won't change my handicap. Hopefully out next Sat.


----------



## Matty6 (May 19, 2017)

Dasit said:



			17.0 after 40 points yesterday. 

Good luck at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

I've defeintely got some catching up to do!! Great shooting Dasit &#128077;


----------



## chellie (May 19, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			STOP :thup:

No, Well done Chellie, great shooting. Not played at my place since the end of March so no change from me. Played in a society comp last Friday and won it with 39 but unfortunately that won't change my handicap. Hopefully out next Sat.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and hopefully yours will soon be on it's way down. I had 39 points yesterday with 3 blobs


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2017)

Up to 19 (18.5), does that make me more dangerous or just crap &#128563;&#128542;&#128545;

Not the best time to be trying to change my swing, but if it's what's needed then so be it. 

He who dares......


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 21, 2017)

Successfully managed to 0.4 back in three days this week! &#129318;*&#9794;&#65039; 36 hole Mid-Am event at Belton Park (great track BTW) on Thurs. Day's rest then 36 Hole Trophy at Gog Magog on Sat. Comfortably outside the buffer zone on both rounds even with a quad, three 3's & four doubles. Played like an Alcoholic in a Weatherspoons! &#128514;

JT back to 5.2 now so game on again...&#128077;


----------



## JT77 (May 21, 2017)

Not sure about that mate haha, .1 back on Friday but .2 cut yesterday so back to 6.4. I have some serious work to do! Keep playing well mate &#128561;


----------



## Matty6 (May 21, 2017)

Buffered on Saturday. 27 points after 11 holes and things were looking rosy!! Seemed as though I couldn't hit a bad shot. Ended up with 33 points &#128580;


----------



## Leftie (May 22, 2017)

Sorry Teegirl.  2.1 cut yesterday to 13.2.  Game on :lol:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 22, 2017)

Good work JT! I'm having a few weeks off the Medal front with BMW PGA & few club & K/O matches to play. May even venture down the lesson route after a few years off the treadmill :mmm:

Enjoy the ride...:thup:  



JT77 said:



			Not sure about that mate haha, .1 back on Friday but .2 cut yesterday so back to 6.4. I have some serious work to do! Keep playing well mate &#55357;&#56881;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dasit (May 24, 2017)

Down to 16, shot a week at the mo :cheers:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 27, 2017)

First qualifier of the year and first at the new course. Crazy 88 with so many mistakes. 0.1 will see me 8.7.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2017)

Up to 14.5


----------



## anotherdouble (May 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Up to 14.5
		
Click to expand...

Oh Martin, come on my man let's see this bloody thing come down


----------



## Crow (May 30, 2017)

Two comps over the bank holiday weekend, first missed the buffer by plenty, next I thought I might be in buffer but CSS went down one so I missed it by one.
So a predictable 0.2 added to my handicap and at 11.2 now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Oh Martin, come on my man let's see this bloody thing come down
		
Click to expand...

Not for want of trying mate. Trust me. Doing all I can. Silly thing is it really doesn't feel a million miles off. All about timing though and planning a let and unassailable charge nearer H4H


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2017)

A 0.4 cut and a 0.1 back in the last week so now at 10.7


----------



## backwoodsman (May 31, 2017)

Two more 35 pointers (bang on h/c) for me since my last post. Why does the blasted CSS never go up ?? Remain on 17.9


----------



## teegirl (Jun 5, 2017)

Woo Hoo well done that man!!

Just changed my putter and that is going to make a world  of difference


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 5, 2017)

36 holer over the weekend. First round saw me down to 7.4 after a 75. 

Second round saw me go back up to 7.5 after an 85. Got my money's worth this weekend &#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2017)

Just the net 68 and a win and a 0.9 cut so back to 13.6


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just the net 68 and a win and a 0.9 cut so back to 13.6
		
Click to expand...

Matey matey matey well done. With my 2x.1 and now 13.3 the competition is well and truly on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Matey matey matey well done. With my 2x.1 and now 13.3 the competition is well and truly on
		
Click to expand...

Coming for ya!!


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2017)

36 hole competition yesterday and 0.1 back.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 15, 2017)

Chopped to 7.1 after the last couple of comps


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2017)

Cut to 17.4, think that currently puts me lower than my 2 challengers &#128077;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2017)

More absolute crap today, including a 4 putt from 10ft. Could not get the ball off the tee well at all. 
8.8 now after a poor 86.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2017)

Back to 13.7


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back to 13.7
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to pass you this year &#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds like a side bet.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm going to pass you this year &#128540;
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like a side bet.
		
Click to expand...

Take the Fulham boys money fish. It would be rude not to. Blue is the colour


----------



## chellie (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, 0.1 back on Thursday and 0.1 back yesterday in a 9 hole R and A comp so am now off 24.


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like a side bet.
		
Click to expand...

How's Â£10 sound that I will finish lower than you by January 1st ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸

Gives you plenty of more time for lessons ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			How's Â£10 sound that I will finish lower than you by January 1st ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸

Gives you plenty of more time for lessons ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

If you're that confident how about H4H?


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you're that confident how about H4H?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone looking to offset that bet being in your position obviously has no confidence in themselves! 

I only have 2 monthly medals between now and H4H's, but stuff it, I like a bit of extra motivation, especially the way I played at Cooden in the morning, that round would have seen me cut another 1.5 shots (down to 15.9) plus a possible ESR. 

Anyone interested in any side bets, I can put a few more cards in between now and H4H's.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			I'm sitting at 8, will likely play 6 qualifiers all season, so *if anyone reckons they can finish the season below 8.6, I'm a pretty attractive bet..*.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Fancy a re-match?
		
Click to expand...




mcbroon said:



*Chopped to 7.1 after the last couple of comps*

Click to expand...

Hmmm, I think this calls for some sort of "fine" for false advertisingâ€¦â€¦ :angry:

Well played.  :cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Anyone looking to offset that bet being in your position obviously has no confidence in themselves! 

I only have 2 monthly medals between now and H4H's, but stuff it, I like a bit of extra motivation, especially the way I played at Cooden in the morning, that round would have seen me cut another 1.5 shots (down to 15.9) plus a possible ESR. 

Anyone interested in any side bets, I can put a few more cards in between now and H4H's.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, given the lack of comps, shall we call it 1st January as the cut off and see where we both are


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go on then, given the lack of comps, shall we call it 1st January as the cut off and see where we both are
		
Click to expand...

No, the bet is by the morning of  H4H's, I'm good for that, the bragging rights are worth far more than the Â£10 and I can throw a few opens in and rounds I'm playing around the country where I'll announce I'm playing under competition rules and will hand my card back to my club. 

I putted out on all my holes at Cooden in the morning and afternoon, I have my signed cards, can that count towards immediate handicap or just annual revenue, if at all?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, the bet is by the morning of  H4H's, I'm good for that, the bragging rights are worth far more than the Â£10 and I can throw a few opens in and rounds I'm playing around the country where I'll announce I'm playing under competition rules and will hand my card back to my club. 

I putted out on all my holes at Cooden in the morning and afternoon, I have my signed cards, can that count towards immediate handicap or just annual revenue, if at all?
		
Click to expand...

Can only count in a HC review - same with any non Qualfiying card

I'll add in a Â£10 if you are a lower HC than Homer by H4H - well worth it


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dammit Homer. 

What have you done.

i was feeling ok about catching fish. Now you've gone at him with a cattle prod.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Dammit Homer. 

What have you done.

i was feeling ok about catching fish. Now you've gone at him with a cattle prod.
		
Click to expand...

A wise choice of implement where Fish is concernedâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Dammit Homer. 

What have you done.

i was feeling ok about catching fish. Now you've gone at him with a cattle prod.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see. I hope he can run me close if only for the benefit to his handicap. Will be interesting. No qualifiers for several weeks as we're shut this week for the racing


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2017)

8.9 vs BiM and game over for me I suspect.

My game is not in a good place right now following injury early in the season.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2017)

Had a shocker of a round today after playing some great stuff for a few weeks. 

17.5 it is, got me a shot back &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			Had a shocker of a round today after playing some great stuff for a few weeks. 

17.5 it is, got me a shot back &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Good work Robin - just in time for the weekend&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Good work Robin - just in time for the weekend&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Method in the madness :smirk:


----------



## teegirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh dear not a good week, .1 back on Wednesday 

Looks like H4H is going to benefit Rodger ......  

 Then lost on 20th in singles knock out today, after being 3up at the turn


----------



## GG26 (Jun 24, 2017)

0.8 cut for me today, now on 24.3.  Think it's going to be a close one with with Evesdad.


----------



## Matty6 (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice little 0.6 cut for me yesterday. Down from 20.4 to 19.8. Still some way to go to catch Dasit though! &#128555;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

GG26 said:



			0.8 cut for me today, now on 24.3.  Think it's going to be a close one with with Evesdad.
		
Click to expand...




Matty6 said:



			Nice little 0.6 cut for me yesterday. Down from 20.4 to 19.8. Still some way to go to catch Dasit though! &#128555;
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting guys


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2017)

little cut for me today so now on 10.2, still a long way to go to catch SP though.


----------



## DRW (Jun 26, 2017)

Dando/Backswoodman vs Adam,Adam now finished exams and playing alot of golf(I'm jealous!) and yesterday shot a net 66 to win the afternoon net club championships round, got cut to 16.4, how are you doing ?

Darrenwilliams V Mrblue, I'm off 9.7, just not got that low round yet in comp, had a few low ones playing socially and on off days playing to near handicap, so basically I'm still hoping :rofl:


----------



## teegirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Not throwing in the towel just yet Roger, but not looking good  .........   another .1 back today 16.2 

 But I'm an eternal optimist.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 1, 2017)

Missed buffer by 1 after it went down to 1 to 70.

Now 9.0 dead and I think that's all she wrote v BiM.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 1, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Missed buffer by 1 after it went down to 1 to 70.

Now 9.0 dead and I think that's all she wrote v BiM.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you ust hate it when that happens?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 1, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Don't you ust hate it when that happens?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, played better then I have for a while and just had two properly stupid doubles on 4 and 15 that did for me.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 2, 2017)

louise_a said:



			little cut for me today so now on 10.2, still a long way to go to catch SP though.
		
Click to expand...

Im going the wrong way after a decent start.  8.9 after a few consecutive 0.1


----------



## Emily Blunt (Jul 3, 2017)

Homer my man. I am 13.8 on the off chance that you favor it. The Kings of Fulham Broadway against the poor people of Fulham..!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 3, 2017)

Homeee the gods yesterday decided not to look favourably down on me and a 36 hole comp got me 2x .1 so now 13.5. Hope your weekend had better results


----------



## JT77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Well Radbourne how you getting on mate, I currently reside at 6.8 and its not getting any better!!! hopefully you are fairing better than I am !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2017)

Emily Blunt said:



			Homer my man. I am 13.8 on the off chance that you favor it. The Kings of Fulham Broadway against the poor people of Fulham..!
		
Click to expand...

Up for it. Buffered Saturday so 13.7


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Homeee the gods yesterday decided not to look favourably down on me and a 36 hole comp got me 2x .1 so now 13.5. Hope your weekend had better results
		
Click to expand...

Another buffer so only 0.2 in it


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another buffer so only 0.2 in it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy little bit more now. Had a good day with driver yesterday am now 12.6


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 6, 2017)

Another 0.1. Back to 9.0 Louise!

Played amazing and somehow scored terrible - the joys of golf.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 7, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Dando/Backswoodman vs Adam,Adam now finished exams and playing alot of golf(I'm jealous!) and yesterday shot a net 66 to win the afternoon net club championships round, got cut to 16.4, how are you doing ?

Darrenwilliams V Mrblue, I'm off 9.7, just not got that low round yet in comp, had a few low ones playing socially and on off days playing to near handicap, so basically I'm still hoping :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oops, this thread been off my radar for a bit as I've not had many q comps recently. Down to 16.4 is good going on Adams part - tell him well done. I'll  have to pull  my socks up in the comp tomorrow! And since Homer has got Fish buzzing like a stick in  a wasps nest, it will take an effort to catch him too. Currently on 17.9. But downwards here i come ....


----------



## louise_a (Jul 7, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			Another 0.1. Back to 9.0 Louise!

Played amazing and somehow scored terrible - the joys of golf.
		
Click to expand...

oooh only 1.2 in it now.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 9, 2017)

Ah well, first handicap change since April - and its the wrong way.  0.1 takes me to 18 exact.


----------



## adamwilliams (Jul 10, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Ah well, first handicap change since April - and its the wrong way.  0.1 takes me to 18 exact.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well , we all have our off days , if I have one I'll be back up to 17 &#128557;&#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry buddy little bit more now. Had a good day with driver yesterday am now 12.6
		
Click to expand...

Well done you old bugger!!!!


----------



## chellie (Jul 10, 2017)

Small cut last week so back to 23


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 15, 2017)

handicap secretary informed me today that after a review i am going up by 2 shots

where do i pay the money


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			handicap secretary informed me today that after a review i am going up by 2 shots

where do i pay the money
		
Click to expand...

But you've had a cut this year?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 15, 2017)

This years qualifiers;
+17, +23, +2. -2, +18. +7, +5, NR, +14, +19, +17

Last years;
+11, 0, +7, +32, +2, 0, +13, +16, +2, +1. +6


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks fine to me, can't see the need for 2 shots back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			This years qualifiers;
+17, +23, +2. -2, +18. +7, +5, NR, +14, +19, +17

Last years;
+11, 0, +7, +32, +2, 0, +13, +16, +2, +1. +6
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing in there to suggest being giving back two shots - you have had a cut. 

It seems your HC have used the Continuous HC Review and just given you 2 shots as soon as the 7th .1 happens. That's quite poor work and an incorrect use of the review


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 16, 2017)

Still steamrolling up. 

9.1


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 24, 2017)

another 0.1 this weekend, now on 16.0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2017)

Club champs =2 x 0.1 = 13.9


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club champs =2 x 0.1 = 13.9
		
Click to expand...

Still plenty of time my man


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 30, 2017)

An appalling round yesterday - a meagre 0.1 barely does it justice. Up to 18.1 now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2017)

BOOM. 2nd in my medal division and with CSS up at 72 down to 13.3


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2017)

Updates please.

Can you guys & gals cut & paste only your own battle/challenge only and amend your current handicap [in bold] so Steve can update his spreadsheet please.

If any challenges are missing from the list below then add them yourself in the same format.

Thank you.

Papas1982 (18.1) Vs Fish (18.1) 

Bazzatron (20.0) Vs PhilTheFragger (19.4)

Richart (11.3) Vs Crow (10.8)

Khamelion (20.3) Vs Bazzatron (20.0)

Homer (14.1) Vs anotherdouble (13.8)

Richart (11.3) Vs Chrisd (11.8)

Crow (10.8) Vs Chrisd (11.8)

GreigInFife (8.6) Vs BlueInMunich (8.8)

Louise_a (11.6) Vs SugarPenguin 11.6)

McBroon (8.0) Vs BlueInMunich (8.8)

ArnoldArmChewer (13.6) Vs Full_Throttle (13.6) 

2Blue (9.9) Vs Darren Williams (9.5)

Matty6 (19.9) Vs Dasit (18.8)

Dando (14.7) Vs Adam Williams (18.0)

Evesdad (24.5) Vs GG26 (24.8) 

Chellie (25.5) Vs Marshy77 (26.5)

Radbourne (5.5) Vs JT77 (6.2)

Backwoodsman (17.5) Vs Fish (18.1) 

Backwoodsman (17.5) Vs Adam Williams (18.0)

Those looking for challengers still.

Spear-Chucker (2.0)


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2017)

Papas1982 (18.1) Vs Fish (*17.9*)


----------



## chellie (Aug 11, 2017)

Chellie (*22.9*) Vs Marshy77 (26.5)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2017)

Homer (*13.3*) Vs anotherdouble (13.8)


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 11, 2017)

Homer (13.3) Vs anotherdouble (12.6)


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2017)

Richart (*11.5*) V Crow and Chrisd


----------



## DRW (Aug 11, 2017)

2Blue (9.9) Vs Darren Williams (*9.0*)

Dando (14.7) Vs Adam Williams (*15.9*)

Backwoodsman (17.5) Vs Adam Williams (*15.9*)

Be amazing if Adam doesn't get cut some more before H4H in the comps before then. He needs to be, keeps winning the Weds night front 9 hole social (hes off 3 for 9 holes(yellow tees), which equates to 9 hcap for the full 18 holes, after winning the social again this week in 2 over iirc for 9 holes)


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer (13.6) Vs Full_Throttle (*16.1*)


----------



## Dasit (Aug 11, 2017)

Still 15.5 very disappointing really. Only been able to play 1 qualifier in last 4 weeks due to weather and holidays.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 11, 2017)

Greiginfife *9.0* vs BlueInMunich ??


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 12, 2017)

Backwoodsman (*18.2*) Vs Adam Williams (*15.9*)

Backwoodsman (*18.2*) Vs Fish (*17.9*)

Battle still on with Fish, but young Adam has got me beat. Just a question, now, of by how many shots. And at my pledge of Â£5 per shot, looks like he's going to be earning good money for H4H. Well done Adam & keep going!


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2017)

Richart (*11.5*) V Crow (*11.6*) V Chrisd


----------



## GG26 (Aug 13, 2017)

Evesdad (24.5?) v GG26 (24.4)


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 17, 2017)

Khamelion (*19.2*) Vs Bazzatron (????)


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 17, 2017)

chellie said:



Chellie (*22.9*) Vs Marshy77 (26.5)

Click to expand...

Sorry Chellie but I'm going to have to pull out as I've left my club. I'll stick my losing Â£5 in the pot.


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 19, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Evesdad (24.5?) v GG26 (24.4)
		
Click to expand...

Had a horrible run of 0.1's! Back up to 25.5. That said the last 2 rounds were much better! Got 2 more medals to play so fingers crossed.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Aug 20, 2017)

Things are going from bad to worse 
I shot a gross 98 last weekend and a gross 92 today.
Will be 9.3 come Monday morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2017)

Crap weekend. 2 x 0.1 so back to 14 (13.5)


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 21, 2017)

2 x 0.1 last week in the club champs, so up to 18.4. 

Managed a buffer this weekend to (temporarily?) halt the upward rise. Desperate for a cut now, as i really don't want  to go back to having 2 shots on a hole...


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2017)

Think I have played my last comp before Hankley. Another buffer so stuck on 11.5.


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2017)

Please update your handicaps and individual challenges.

I will be trawling through this over the coming days to bring it up to date, as some of you are not as active as others on here, some of you will be recieving PM's off me, failure to reply will inadvertently lead me to tracking you down, personally :smirk:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			Please update your handicaps and individual challenges.

I will be trawling through this over the coming days to bring it up to date, as some of you are not as active as others on here, some of you will be recieving PM's off me, failure to reply will inadvertently lead me to tracking you down, personally :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Robin

I will do this over the weekend, you have enough on your plate.

AAC


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Robin

I will do this over the weekend, you have enough on your plate.

AAC
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2017)

I've three qualifiers left before H4H so when do you want a final update. Can't go up (currently 13.7) but miracles could still occur and I could get a cut


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't believe I will be playing anymore qualifiers before H4H and on DarrenWilliams(9.1) v 2blue(?)

Adamwilliams will be playing more qualifiers and think he is currently 13.9.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've three qualifiers left before H4H so when do you want a final update. Can't go up (currently 13.7) but miracles could still occur and I could get a cut
		
Click to expand...

Monday 11th Sept is the cut off date.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm currently at 6.8, have a qualifier tomorrow, which could be the last before the cut off! Cant think Radbourne is higher than me like so looks like I'll be donating :O haha


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 1, 2017)

last chance tomorrow to try and lower the HC.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 3, 2017)

Last qualifier before HFH was yesterday - I ended on 24.6


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 3, 2017)

All

Updated h/c attached, figures in red mean you have come down since the start of the challenge, only a week or so to go, so good luck if you still have some qualifiers left to play in.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 3, 2017)

FT, whilst I appear to have won our challenge I can take nothing from winning whilst still having my H/C increase, I shall therefore pay Â£5.00 anyway to JFG :cheers:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 3, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



View attachment 23548


All

Updated h/c attached, figures in red mean you have come down since the start of the challenge, only a week or so to go, so good luck if you still have some qualifiers left to play in.
		
Click to expand...

If I have not put your current H/C down correctly please post here and I will do a final sweep next weekend.

*If you have been beaten don't be shy, pay your debts :clap:*


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ops, just realised I've not altered my sig. Had two .1's so off 23.1


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2017)

I have finished on 11.5.


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 4, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Last qualifier before HFH was yesterday - I ended on 24.6
		
Click to expand...

You've def done me then, medal yesterday another 0.1. Think I ended on 25.6. Last medal has now been moved to 16th. Well done chap.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 4, 2017)

I wont be playing again before the HFH day so finished at 6.8 thanks


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2017)

Another 0.1 back on Saturday, so I've paid my Â£5, I may have one more chance,  to get a cut, next Sunday before travelling down for the golfing week on Monday, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 4, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Another 0.1 back on Saturday, so I've paid my Â£5, I may have one more chance,  to get a cut, next Sunday before travelling down for the golfing week on Monday, but I'm not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, I am looking forward to our game at Hankley Common :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Good man, I am looking forward to our game at Hankley Common :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, be good to catch up. Got 5 days golf in 5 days, Sunday to Thursday.

Looking for ward to next week, though this week at work is going to drag.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 4, 2017)

With a cheeky little cut yesterday I have finished the challenge at 12.2


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2017)

37 points in the 5 club at the weekend saw me cut 0.4 to 8.1, just in time to let my opponent in tomorrow's match play semi off the one shot he was giving me, that's me done until H4H.


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			37 points in the 5 club at the weekend saw me cut 0.4 to 8.1, just in time to let my opponent in tomorrow's match play semi off the one shot he was giving me, that's me done until H4H.
		
Click to expand...

Well played Richard. You have been the man in form recently.:thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 6, 2017)

Played awful at the weekend so point1 and up to 18.5 and re-joining the ranks of the cr*p golfer with 2 shots on a hole.

One Q comp to go - so still an outside chance to catch Fish but AdamWilliams well out of reach. Just a question of by how many he beats me so i can tally up my bill.


----------



## Dasit (Sep 7, 2017)

Cut to 15.0 after yesterday's medal


Keep ruining rounds with poor finishes

Two more medal rounds at the weekend


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 7, 2017)

Up to 22 (21.5) &#128514;

Got down to 19.8 then had 7 0.1's on the bounce which took me up to 20.5. Then got another shot added to my handicap cos of the 7 consecutive 0.1's.

I've actually been playing quite well recently, just not getting enough time to practice. I'm finding I'm doing my practice during the competitions on the weekend. 3 more qualifiers left this season so I'm hoping for a little cut at least.


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2017)

backwoodsman;1743931  One Q comp to go - so still an outside chance to catch Fish  [/QUOTE said:
			
		


			:mmm:


Down to 16.4 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			:mmm:


Down to 16.4 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done! But I can still get you. I only need a nett  61 tomorrow and you're done like a kipper... (geddit?)


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

A lot of challlenges will have finished today I imagine.

I ended on 11.5. Three 0.1's and a load of buffers. Not great but might be enough to beat the old duffers that challenged me.


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2017)

richart said:



			A lot of cahllenges will have finished today I imagine.

I ended on 11.5. Three 0.1's and a load of buffers. Not great but might be enough to beat the old duffers that challenged me.

Click to expand...

Easily beats this old duffer, 11.9, one buffer and a hat full of 0.1s.
I'll wait for the other old duffer to post his final score before I pay my money but expect it'll be two losses.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

Crow said:



			Easily beats this old duffer, 11.9, one buffer and a hat full of 0.1s.
I'll wait for the other old duffer to post his final score before I pay my money but expect it'll be two losses.
		
Click to expand...

A question of who is less bad amongst the three of us.


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah come on you losers, cough up your fivers and start practising for next year &#128540;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;&#128526;


----------



## Dasit (Sep 10, 2017)

Last qualifier and a 0.6 cut to 14.4


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Last qualifier and a 0.6 cut to 14.4
		
Click to expand...

Well done, 9 shot cut this year, that's good going &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Last qualifier and a 0.6 cut to 14.4
		
Click to expand...

You are still one of my favourites to win at Hankley.


----------



## Dasit (Sep 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Well done, 9 shot cut this year, that's good going &#62541;&#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			You are still one of my favourites to win at Hankley.

Click to expand...


Cheers lads, will give it my best shot some strong winds will help my chances :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			some strong winds will help my chances :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Come to the curry night then &#128540;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2017)

12.2 for me. How much do I owe?


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Last qualifier and a 0.6 cut to 14.4
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			You are still one of my favourites to win at Hankley.

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			12.2 for me. How much do I owe?
		
Click to expand...

By my reckoning:
Richart 11.5 = no charge
Me, 11.8 = Â£5 (losing to Richart)
Your good self, 12.2 = Â£10 (losing to Richart & me)


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 11, 2017)

Another year another shot ! I finished on 14.1, Â£5 shame fee donated, still there is always next year


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2017)

Crow said:



			By my reckoning:
Richart 11.5 = no charge
Me, 11.8 = Â£5 (losing to Richart)
Your good self, 12.2 = Â£10 (losing to Richart & me)
		
Click to expand...

We weren't betting on who's handicap went up the most then?? ðŸ˜„


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2017)

i'm now up to 15.1 so going in the wrong direction pretty much like my driving yesterday!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2017)

Finished on 13.9


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 11, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We weren't betting on who's handicap went up the most then?? &#128516;
		
Click to expand...

Chris

Just get yer cheque book out and pay up.  :lol:

AAC


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finished on 13.9
		
Click to expand...

Time to open the good bank of Homer. &#128170;&#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2017)

Dando said:



			i'm now up to 15.1 so going in the wrong direction pretty much like my driving yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

........... but still a long way! &#128513;


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 11, 2017)

i owe for the challenge, but am waiting for the auction to finish then I will settle up. expect payment Thursday, hope that's OK with the organisers


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			i owe for the challenge, but am waiting for the auction to finish then I will settle up. expect payment Thursday, hope that's OK with the organisers
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rob, the only minor issue is we can get gift aid for the challenge as you've had nothing in return, whereas if you win an auction prize you can't gift aid it. We need to be careful as they take giff aids of us if we breach the conditions and we don't want to give them reasons to look at us more than necessary.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 11, 2017)

^^^

if I win an auction prize I will increase the Handicap Challenge donation to ensure no money is lost to the cause


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 12, 2017)

I finished on 18.6 - so have lost to Fish  &  AdamWilliams.  Just need to know on exactly what Adam finished so l can settle my debt.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 13, 2017)

doubled my donation so Â£10 paid

well done AAC


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2017)

Finished on 10.7 well above Sugar penguin so will send the other fiver over


----------



## adamwilliams (Sep 14, 2017)

I finished on 13.4


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 15, 2017)

adamwilliams said:



			I finished on 13.4
		
Click to expand...

Well done Adam.  That's a great reduction over the season! 

A full 5 shots lower than me means Â£25 to H4H - plus my fiver for losing to Fish. Debt to be settled asap.


----------



## DRW (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr 2blue, what did you finish on ? I finished on 9.1, do I need to pay up ?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 17, 2017)

Paid my losing fiver


----------



## JT77 (Sep 17, 2017)

Not sure about Radbourne but figure I lost as was awful this season. 
Donation made.  Thanks again


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 21, 2017)

Had a decent year with the new Cobra Clubs. Currently sitting at 4.9  Cheers JT!


JT77 said:



			Not sure about Radbourne but figure I lost as was awful this season. 
Donation made.  Thanks again
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JT77 (Sep 21, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Had a decent year with the new Cobra Clubs. Currently sitting at 4.9  Cheers JT!
		
Click to expand...

Well played Sir! 

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry for delay but paid dues today


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 22, 2017)

Paid my 'fine' the other day!


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



View attachment 23548


All

Updated h/c attached, figures in red mean you have come down since the start of the challenge, only a week or so to go, so good luck if you still have some qualifiers left to play in.
		
Click to expand...

I have been checking the justgiving site, and the following challenges do not appear to have been settled.

Papas 1982 V Fish
Homer V Anotherdouble
Matty6 V Dasit
Evesdad V GG26
Chellie V Marshy77
Teegirl V Leftie

If you think you have settled please let me know and I will check justgiving site again.

If you don't know if you have won or lost, please contact your opponent to confirm.

I am looking to close the justgiving site in my signature by the end of this month, so would be really grateful if outstanding payments could be made asap. 

Cheers Rich


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2017)

richart said:



			I have been checking the justgiving site, and the following challenges do not appear to have been settled.

Papas 1982 V Fish
Homer V Anotherdouble
Matty6 V Dasit
Evesdad V GG26
Chellie V Marshy77
Teegirl V Leftie

If you think you have settled please let me know and I will check justgiving site again.

If you don't know if you have won or lost, please contact your opponent to confirm.

I am looking to close the justgiving site in my signature by the end of this month, so would be really grateful if outstanding payments could be made asap. 

Cheers Rich
		
Click to expand...

Plan to pay on Thursday when I get paid


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 28, 2017)

Just realised I haven't sent mine I'll do tomorrow for you.


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plan to pay on Thursday when I get paid
		
Click to expand...




Evesdad said:



			Just realised I haven't sent mine I'll do tomorrow for you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.:thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 29, 2017)

I paid the other day but itâ€™s not showing in the list. Just paid again. Cheers.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			I paid the other day but itâ€™s not showing in the list. Just paid again. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Matty.

Still a few challenges to settle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2017)

Â£5 paid. Sorry for the delay


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Sorry Chellie but I'm going to have to pull out as I've left my club. I'll stick my losing Â£5 in the pot.
		
Click to expand...

This was from 17/8/17 I assumed it was paid.


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2017)

We still have some that have not settled up yet, please don't make me announce you openly requesting your miserly Â£5 pledges, get them paid please and check the JG site that they've been accepted and are showing or I'll come chasing.

Thank you.


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 3, 2017)

Just settled up.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2017)

Evesdad said:



			Just settled up.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128077;


----------

